# Hurricane Sandy - Aquarium preparedness



## luxbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello!

I'm currently on the East coast being battered by Sandy in MA. Luckily my power hasn't gone out (it hasn't since I first set up my 15 gal tank two years ago!), but I'm curious as to how you all plan ahead for outages. I just bought a battery-powered aerator, but ideally I think some type of power source would be best for the filter and heater in case of an emergency. A gas-powered generator seems a little dangerous and expensive, and all of my research thus far has shown that no official aquarium generator exists.

Any feedback on this topic is welcome!


- Tank: freshwater, 15 gal
- 2 guppies, 1 white skirt tetra, 2 zebra danios


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

For a tank like that I would just run a sponge filter with the air pump in the future. Have the sponge filter running in the tank just as extra filtration during the year and switch over to the battery powered air pump once a storm hits.


----------



## luxbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Any tips on heating? I've read that you can float a hot water bottle in the water once the temps start to drop, but I know how sensitive fish can be so I'm not exactly fond of trying it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

on a 15 gallon tank......use 20 oz. soda bottles filled with warm water...about 100 F or so...you fish are more sensitive to cooler water then they are to being warmed...


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

@lohachata
you are freakin awesome previously i had read about adding peroxide to water and had used that to transfer some fishes that i had caught on a holiday and bought them home alive stressed but alive and now this you are like an encylopedia of freakin in house solutions 
if you dont mind me asking how long have you been in the hobby i personally have been for 3 yrs now so im kind of a newbie you do seem well versed with it impressive


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am still kind of a novice...still learning all kinds of stuff from the experts.....i started in the hobby around 1972 or 73....


----------



## luxbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of the tips!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I had to evacuate and am so sad. My fish are alone without power this is day 2. I will or rather should be going back to check on them I will be taking them out and cramming them into a 10 gallon with a sponge filter. I have to start the process of dealing with insurance companies banks etc..... I am so down and depressed.... I hope at least my fish will survive...That would be a slim ray of sunshine in my day


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to here that Kcrunch... will be thinking about you... Hope all goes well with the fish and your home...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Rick ; this is something that has hit a lot of people...this storm has been a monster..it even hit pretty hard here in cleveland.well over 100 boats destroyed...communities evacuated..power outages.flooding and so much more misery....sad news to hear from you my friend...if you have any fish losses let me know...they can be replaced...as long as your family is ok ; that is what matters...
i take it there isn't any mail delivery at the house yet......lol


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

@lohachata wow 40 yrs that shows how much passion you have for the hobby ive seen ppl start in a frenzy n give up in a few yrs hats off throughly impressed well tells me i have a lot to learn looking forward 

and everyone be safe and best wishes


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That so sucks. And you finally had everything cycled and stable. Be optimistic, fish in larger tanks are more likely to make it.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys appreciate the well wishes and all the support. I am staying temporarily in a family members home in Brooklyn towards the inland, over here is like nothing ever happened. Anyways I am grateful to be alive and well unfortunately my daughter is still in the hospital and we are not sure how long it is going to be before we can bring her home.
I went to the house today and did and emergency evacuation on the fish. LOL... I had a 10g tank for the fry and ended up taking them all out I had a few deaths but still fortunate I am crying because my spotted pleco died. I lost 2 kyoga flameback males 2 females, 3 Afra Chalo males, 2 dragon bloods male, a few fry past but I cant tell how many but I could see a few bodies in the netting with the survivors. It's like 4AM and I am just getting back from working on getting my home back but still have 5 feet of water in the basement because my generator in my garage was touched by the salt water, and now I cant find a generator on the east cos to save my life. Going to look for a place to repair mine if that is possible so I can start pumping out some of the water. I am dead tired had 2 heinekens and plan to hit the sack soon to get up in a few hours and start all over again, I pray to God that I get my life back in order soon. Thanks fellas I really appreciate the words and kindness and I am still using the site as a passive way of releasing stress so thanks again. You guys are the best......

Rick


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

kcruch sorry to hear about the fish loss but at least your family is safe and your house isn't a complete loss... The best thing is to try and keep looking at the positives (easier said then done)... Thinking about you and your family and hoping your daughter gets to come home soon! Best Wishes!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rick.....should be a small box at your place tomorrow...keep it out of the basement...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

lohachata said:


> rick.....should be a small box at your place tomorrow...keep it out of the basement...



Sure will... I am getting better spirits because if you dont laugh a little you will cry a lot.

lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Life isn't fair. Hang in there and keep us posted if you get a chance. All the rest of us are counting our blessings. Best wishes.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

So far no more deaths and still cleaning up the mess but that will be for more than a month or two. The damage is so extensive, but I am still fortunate because many lost their homes from flood or fire and some even lost their lives. I count myself as one of the lucky ones.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

A ray of sun in the dark. Today is day 11 with no power for me. My fish who are used to an 80g are cramped in a 10g at relatives house dieing of slowly even with regular water changes. Top all that off with my lil girl still in the hospital and cleaning out and gutting 1st and 2nd floor and my laptop getting stolen,from my car it has been a real crappy couple of weeks. Then out of the blue yesterday I get a package slip and go to the post,office and stand inline for 2 hours today. It was a package from John... loha....it not only brought a smile to my face but it lightened up my heart to know that good people still exist. Oh yes the food and the book were like drops of water to a man in the dessert. 
John Is a great person i can not express in words how this package made me feel... I cant thank you enough


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

God bless you loha 

kcrunch, I hope life starts getting better for you soon, I wish your daughter will get better soon  Hang in there


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no need for thanks rick....i just did what my heart told me to....i will keep you and your family in my prayers...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It was very special to me and so appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

let me know when you get your tanks set back up...


----------

